# Is there a sure-fire way to eliminate injurious exhilation..



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2014)

..from cooked beans:awman:?  I literally had to discard more than half a pot of beans because I almost asphyxiated myself, and could have killed any, innocent by-standers:sosad:.


I love beans and usually make a pot maybe twice a month.  I don't usually have any problems.  I like to either soak them over-night, then drain, rinse, add fresh water, cook.  Or like this time, I brought to boil, let stand an hour, then cooked.  If I'm ever lucky enough to find a man that will have me, I don't want to poison him, so help is welcome here


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2014)

A good probiotic helped me more than anything Denise. There were times I couldn't stand myself but much better now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2014)

Are those prescription only?  Interesting, because I have never read about probiotics, so I know very little.  Thank you Pappy  Beans are the only thing that does that to me.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2014)

Just realized your were talking about just beans. I can eat them without much repercussion since I have been on the daily probiotic. Don't know if this will help you though.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh no. Most any store sells them. We use the Phillips brand. One a day.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow, I guess I have some here, it says Nutritional Yeast has probiotics in it!  I love that stuff!  I don't eat it every day though, maybe should eat it more often!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Oh no. Most any store sells them. We use the Phillips brand. One a day.



I'm going to get some Pappy, I only take a Multi-vitamin right now, so I could add that in  ty so much!!  For anyone else reading, those beans were pinto beans I cooked this time.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's what we use. Good luck.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh thanks Pappy, I'll check out what we have here in Roseburg  I usually get my stuff at Walmart because it's cheapest, but cheap probiotics are better then none  I'll see what I can find denise


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 1, 2014)

I have read that adding baking soda to the water when you cook beans will bubble the gases out. Kind of like drinking soda pop make you burp, I guess, but for the beans. 
It is supposed to be about a tablespoon of soda for a lb. of beans, and add it when you start the beans cooking.


----------



## Ina (Apr 1, 2014)

My mother did the baking soda thing, I had forgotten that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have read that adding baking soda to the water when you cook beans will bubble the gases out. Kind of like drinking soda pop make you burp, I guess, but for the beans.
> It is supposed to be about a tablespoon of soda for a lb. of beans, and add it when you start the beans cooking.



Yes, my sis has told me that before.  I haven't tried it because I rarely have any problem.  But I think I'd like to look into the probiotics.  I had never read up on them, and just assumed they were prescription only.  Well, tonight I played it way safe and had a piece of fish and some rice  Thanks for your reply HFL denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2014)

We always soak the beans overnight and discard the water without too much trouble.  There are always products like Bean-O, which is a pill you take before you eat them, I heard it worked well.  Cheaper than the probiotics, which you'd have to take daily, would be Activated Charcoal.  That you could take before and after the beans if needed, and it will absorb intestinal gas, also helping with gas pains. Don't know if Walmart sells it, but maybe a drug or health food store.


----------



## J. Clark Helton (Oct 28, 2022)

Denise 1952 Please beware of over the counter probiotics . They have a very short shelf life . The higher quality ones are best and all good quality probiotics are refrigerated . Most non-refrigerated probiotics enzymes die in a very short timespan .


----------

